# Heres what i tinkered with today.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cleaned up some networking mess today. Also cleaned up a little of the security camera stuff too. Still waiting on a few parts to come in so I can finish it up. And gotta still make a few more Ethernet cords and. BNC cords. Then maybe cleanup the rack to the left.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

No offense but I hate networking pics. I never can tell before from after.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> No offense but I hate networking pics. I never can tell before from after.


I hate doing it because nothing ever seems to look right. I may just get a load of split loom for all the cables


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Did the security guy leave that looking like hammered sh!7??

Fire his butt.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

The better you make it look the worse it will be next time you come back.

Instead of split loom use a short section of panduit slotted duct. Screw it to the wall and you have a nice horizontal line. The cover hides a lot.

I would have mounted the shelf in the rack to get the electronics out of the way. I'm sure the rack is its own mess.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

YIKES....


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Did the security guy leave that looking like hammered sh!7??
> 
> Fire his butt.


Yes. And he put his box in the wrong place. The other one is in the other room. I was hoping that he would put them next to each other. But nope!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Stuff said:


> The better you make it look the worse it will be next time you come back.
> 
> Instead of split loom use a short section of panduit slotted duct. Screw it to the wall and you have a nice horizontal line. The cover hides a lot.
> 
> I would have mounted the shelf in the rack to get the electronics out of the way. I'm sure the rack is its own mess.


No matter what I do this is going to look like hell. 

The rack is already full and I am trying to keep the Internet stuff seperate. I was looking for some panduit. But can't find a good place that sells it reasonably. 
And I have the feeling that I'm gonna be making a big hole in this wall. They are ordering a 24 port switch to replace the 3 4/8 ports that are all over the building. So there is going to be alot of fishing going on...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Waiting for the "after" pics.














JK


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> Waiting for the "after" pics.
> 
> JK


You may have a pretty long wait. The 24 port switch will be coming in today. I am probably going to spend the weekend here redoing everything. I just went in the attic to figure out why there was a dead security camera. Turns out they never fixed the wires that were eaten by squirrels. I am going to rip out everything and re run it all. It goes up into the attic down to the basement and loops everywhere. I don't like it. It's getting re done. All the ethernets to the downstairs switches are getting run back up here. The guy that does our security cameras isn't coming back for a while since he doesent want to. So i will be running all new Ethernet and coax to those. I hope to be done by Monday. We'll see. Look at these pics. Atleast I have plenty of extra wire to reuse. And yes. I will be making and patching holes.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is where hell begins. I'm shutting down the security camera systems now and pulling out every wire!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Everything in these pics is being taken out and completely redone. I don't think the security guy will like it next time we have him come. Unless I take over the complete system.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Seen worse, seen better...
Been working on a CCTV cleanup job myself. They used crappy cameras with power and video in one cable, splices galore. Ran several new lines with Cat5e and baluns, added a power supply, and replaced a half-dozen burned out cameras.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Order an 18u wall mount cabinet. That power connector is a joke for the cctv. What is that around the rack?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> Order an 18u wall mount cabinet. That power connector is a joke for the cctv. What is that around the rack?


Gotta be more specific.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like drapes?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> Looks like drapes?


It is. Used them to hide wires/rack.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Are they fire-rated?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> Are they fire-rated?


Of course not. They are from Jo-Anne fabrics. I'm hoping to get rid of those too


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha I thought you installed them. Lol


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> Haha I thought you installed them. Lol


I did. But only as temporary.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sitting down to lunch. Here's my mess


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mind working on Security stuff, but never got the proper licensing/CORI from the state of MA. ALL employees have to be cleared as well as far as I can tell too. can get it but just haven't yet at this point. I have a good Sub-contractor who handles it for me and I make a few bucks for managing him.

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/...l-sa/appl-s-license-cert-clearance-jun-12.pdf

Tom


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Hey Joe, get one of these you will find most equipment comes in an ru configuration aswell- 
http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AR100

And this going from the ceiling down the wall to it any oddball boxes like coax splitters that won't go in the rack can be mounted to the side of the tray and the cables loomed off into them- 

http://www.niedaxusa.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=55

These will make stuff look 110% better.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me guess... This is all charity work?

iMO you're wasting your time and doing the work illegally... For security installations you need at least a class D License and S clearance in MA


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> Let me guess... This is all charity work?
> 
> iMO you're wasting your time and doing the work illegally... For security installations you need at least a class D and S clearance in MA


No. I'm getting paid. This is all under a licensed ec. But I'm the one doing everything. Buttoning it up tomorrow. It all started from me just running some new Ethernet for some new devices


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it something I should offer but I hate that crap: all tangled wires and power supplies and tie wraps, etc. No patience for it, but it can be a moneymaker.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of the wires are In. Just waiting on a few new parts that were ordered. 
Can't wait to be finished. This was fun when I started!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

ooh romex...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> ooh romex...


:laughing: this is only low volt for me for now. I have had to tape up a bunch though from being chewed. Nothing too bad though.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Joe, do you have a Massachessetts S license?

If not you should not be touching security equipment even if working under someone unless you have a certificate of clearance. 

http://www.securitylicense.org/


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Joe, do you have a Massachessetts S license?
> 
> If not you should not be touching security equipment even if working under someone unless you have a certificate of clearance.
> 
> http://www.securitylicense.org/


Technically all I'm doing is replacing chewed up wires. We have the original company coming in to replace the bad cameras.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

It doesn't matter Joe, you need to have the license or be working for someone with the license and have the Certificate of Clearance from the state of MA. As I said before, I'd love to work on that stuff but haven't paid the state their money.LOL

Tom


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Well here is the most of it. The TV equipment rack is closed up finally. I can take the curtain down. And when the plates and keystone connectors come in the network can be 100% complete then I can cleanup the wires.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol what a waste of time. Still looks like crap.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jza said:


> Lol what a waste of time. Still looks like crap.


I agree. But less than before. Plus it's not finished 100%. I'm throwing zip ties at it now


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personally I love doing a good network installation. It's usually nice clean work in a good warm clean space. I can keep my radio close, listen to my tunes....have my coffee close by and get lost in my work.:thumbsup: I usually send my phone to voicemail for a few hours too....peace and quiet. What could be better?

Unfortunately.......you started with a rats nest of crap that other people have left behind......hard as hell to make that into a real good job.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> What is that around the rack?





JoeKP said:


> Gotta be more specific.





FlyingSparks said:


> Looks like drapes?



So Joe, tell us: Does the carpet match the drapes? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Panduit!, makes ugly stuff look good.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> Panduit!, makes ugly stuff look good.


It makes everything except your wallet look good.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I'm throwing zip ties at it now


But are they sticking?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> But are they sticking?


Sadly no. I had to actually get up and put them on by hand...


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Not you guys, but it drives me nuts that there are installers that think free cable means no support structure. I use bridal rings, Beam clamps, drive rings, and in a jam plastic ties with eyelets. What the #ell, where is the trade respect. This is a technical specialized skilled trade. In Illinois we get hacks from Indiana, Wisconsin, Kentucky, euro trash that just screw cable. Just saying. 

And we need perc cards here for any security work. Must be state registered through fingerprinting and backgound checks.
Permanent employee registration card.


----------

